# Il for active duty military



## shadow2 (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a 100 acre farm in clay county Il and have one more spot for an active duty military member.   There are a total of 4 people who will have access plus the land owner.  

400.00


----------



## shadow2 (Aug 11, 2015)

FYI. Il considers active duty military as residents so you can buy your archery tags over the counter for around 40 bucks.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 3, 2016)

If you have a spot for 2016-2017 hit me up


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 10, 2016)

Wonderful offering, Shadow. 

On behalf of all military, thank you for your kindness.


----------



## 3Cs (Jun 7, 2016)

Shadow.  Illinois is on my bucket list of places to hunt, so if you have any military offerings available this upcoming season (or next) let me know.  Appreciate what you are doing.
David (904) 307-8814.


----------



## shadow2 (Jul 18, 2016)

3Cs said:


> Shadow.  Illinois is on my bucket list of places to hunt, so if you have any military offerings available this upcoming season (or next) let me know.  Appreciate what you are doing.
> David (904) 307-8814.




I am sorry, i just saw this.  I have been out of the country for a while.  I am full for this year but if something opens up for next year i will let you know.


----------



## 3Cs (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks for at least keeping my in mind.  If something falls through this season let me know, but definitely give me a shout for next season.  Thanks again, David


----------

